# The Doggy RBA by Atmistique for the BB



## Ash

Seeing as there are going to be a few of these around, might as well start the thread for it. So I decided the first thing on my list this morning was to try out the doggy. For me thus far the Exocet has been a killer RBA for the BB. Flavour is outstanding. So In comes the Doggy.

Priced at 73 euros, almost half the price of the exocet. So how does this compare to the exocet. Lets find out.




Very similar to the exocet in terms of post design however I like the fact the 1 hole is slightly higher than than the other. Makes building easier. Juice Hole is a bit bigger I would think. The con though is the bloody tiny screws. A Pain to secure tightly and does come loose if you play with the coil a bit. However I see they do sell another style screw for it that u can tighten with your fingers which should be easier (Don't understand why they didn't ship with that in the first place).




Another issue, there is no 510 connection, for now but there is an adaptor for it. So for me in the meantime the coil master tab was a solution just to get coil burning correctly as well as checking ohms. Simple 3mm ID Clapton coil (I know the coil looks terrible, but was too eager to try it out that I didn't care 1 bit).







From the reviews a good amount of cotton went in and just like the Exocet cut and fluff to block holes.







In the boro tank it goes filled and primed with some thug juice, and wow. Airflow is amazing compared to exocet. A lot more open and the flavour for me is just as good as the exocet. Still on my first tank more than 3/4 empty and no leaks which is a good thing so far.




I would say for the money, it is well worth it, seeing also that the exocets are hard to come by. Also there are other options like different screws and also a MTL option chimney. I am enjoying this RBA so far. You do need the 510 Adaptor, so when buying add that on as it will make your life a lot easier. Another good thing is that spares are easily available through Atmistique. The more I vape on the doggy the more I am enjoying it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the writeup @Ash - and the lovely photos!
Great to hear

The doggy is in town - hehe

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Thanks for the writeup @Ash - and the lovely photos!
> Great to hear
> 
> The doggy is in town - hehe


Who let the dogs out?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW @Ash that's great news... good flavour like the Exocet but with more airflow? This could be a real winner... my Doggy should be here on Tuesday! Boom!

Both accessories were ordered so I should be good to go!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Ash

Those are all you need as extras @Rob Fisher. I think you going to enjoy this RBA for sure

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> Seeing as there are going to be a few of these around, might as well start the thread for it. So I decided the first thing on my list this morning was to try out the doggy. For me thus far the Exocet has been a killer RBA for the BB. Flavour is outstanding. So In comes the Doggy.
> 
> Priced at 73 euros, almost half the price of the exocet. So how does this compare to the exocet. Lets find out.
> 
> View attachment 93001
> 
> 
> Very similar to the exocet in terms of post design however I like the fact the 1 hole is slightly higher than than the other. Makes building easier. Juice Hole is a bit bigger I would think. The con though is the bloody tiny screws. A Pain to secure tightly and does come loose if you play with the coil a bit. However I see they do sell another style screw for it that u can tighten with your fingers which should be easier (Don't understand why they didn't ship with that in the first place).
> 
> View attachment 93003
> 
> 
> Another issue, there is no 510 connection, for now but there is an adaptor for it. So for me in the meantime the coil master tab was a solution just to get coil burning correctly as well as checking ohms. Simple 3mm ID Clapton coil (I know the coil looks terrible, but was too eager to try it out that I didn't care 1 bit).
> 
> View attachment 93004
> 
> 
> View attachment 93005
> 
> 
> From the reviews a good amount of cotton went in and just like the Exocet cut and fluff to block holes.
> 
> View attachment 93006
> 
> 
> View attachment 93007
> 
> 
> In the boro tank it goes filled and primed with some thug juice, and wow. Airflow is amazing compared to exocet. A lot more open and the flavour for me is just as good as the exocet. Still on my first tank more than 3/4 empty and no leaks which is a good thing so far.
> 
> View attachment 93008
> 
> 
> I would say for the money, it is well worth it, seeing also that the exocets are hard to come by. Also there are other options like different screws and also a MTL option chimney. I am enjoying this RBA so far. You do need the 510 Adaptor, so when buying add that on as it will make your life a lot easier. Another good thing is that spares are easily available through Atmistique. The more I vape on the doggy the more I am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 93009


Thanks very much @Ash 

I thought this was going to be a winner.

Excellent review.

Can't wait for mine to arrive.I also think one will be able to do bigger coils than exocet.

Glad I ordered all the extras for it.

Konstantinos from Atmistique told me it is a great atty and that I should try it.He didn't want to elaborate to much between the exocet and the doggy and I understand why.

But I am sure it will be a winner.

No leaking etc yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher

My stuff from Atmistique is actually in Durban but due to stinking holidays will only get it on Tuesday.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

One can't get a 3mm clapton in the exocet.


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Thanks very much @Ash
> 
> I thought this was going to be a winner.
> 
> Excellent review.
> 
> Can't wait for mine to arrive.I also think one will be able to do bigger coils than exocet.
> 
> Glad I ordered all the extras for it.
> 
> Konstantinos from Atmistique told me it is a great atty and that I should try it.He didn't want to elaborate to much between the exocet and the doggy and I understand why.
> 
> But I am sure it will be a winner.
> 
> No leaking etc yet?



No Leaking yet. The biggest coil I could put on the exocet was 2.5mm and here with 3mm on the doggy is just amazing. Lots of airflow. I believe the reason for more airflow is the fact that are no 510 threads which leaves the space for the bigger holes. But with the adapter u can still build easily.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> My stuff from Atmistique is actually in Durban but due to stinking holidays will only get it on Tuesday.
> View attachment 93013



My adaptor and screw spares will also be here Tuesday as well. Cannot wait to try different builds on it. Just a pain to do now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

No leaking is a good thing but also NO DRY HITS too. Another positive for this RBA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

This is now how far I got on my first tank with it needing to be refilled. Performs just like an exocet in terms of wicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> My stuff from Atmistique is actually in Durban but due to stinking holidays will only get it on Tuesday.
> View attachment 93013


I am in the same boat @Rob Fisher 

I can take a drive a collect it from depot,but don't have a BB to put it in,so I might as well wait for them to deliver Tuesday.


----------



## Christos

You guys are making me jelly...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

This deck reminds me of the Cyclone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Coil was easy to install (once I replaced the very tiny grub screws with the extras I bought with knurling)... the wick was a hassle compared to the exocet but still do'able. Luckily I had the adapter so burning in the coil and giving it attention was no issue at all. Doggy is all ready to go but I have to shoot out to fetch my daughter at the airport... will install it in the boro later for the test when I get back.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

Mmmm.......looks a bit....um "Doggy" to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK my wife is taking her time getting ready so I installed the Doggy in the Boro Tank and it's not as simple as the Exocet but again do'able... initial reaction is the air flow is better than the Exocet (if you want more air) and that's a good thing... only took a few puffs before being hailed to more later...





Two Boro's ready to rock and roll when my new BB's arrive on Wednesday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, i hope the doggy is good for you

Lol, that sounds bad...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Rob, i hope the doggy is good for you
> 
> Lol, that sounds bad...


Do you guys know the joke about how doggy turns to dolphinese?  

Not the right forum to tell the joke though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> OK my wife is taking her time getting ready so I installed the Doggy in the Boro Tank and it's not as simple as the Exocet but again do'able... initial reaction is the air flow is better than the Exocet (if you want more air) and that's a good thing... only took a few puffs before being hailed to more later...
> 
> View attachment 93243
> View attachment 93244
> 
> 
> Two Boro's ready to rock and roll when my new BB's arrive on Wednesday!
> View attachment 93245



Nice, but how did you get your adaptor on a holiday? Anycase I hope u have had more time to compare, but I really like it. Its a good alternative to the exocet. Flavour for me is just about the same. You right about the wicking, a real pain in the butt but can be done.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Nice, but how did you get your adaptor on a holiday? Anycase I hope u have had more time to compare, but I really like it. Its a good alternative to the exocet. Flavour for me is just about the same. You right about the wicking, a real pain in the butt but can be done.



No idea how DHL delivered on a holiday? It was a complete surprise for me too!

The vape is a little different for me... very close and certainly an option and the fact that stock seems to be a lot easier to get as well and cheaper... more side by side testing needed but right now (and it may be in my mind) the Exocet is better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, i hope the doggy is good for you
> 
> Lol, that sounds bad...



So far so good Hi Ho @Silver! It's interesting... I always thought I wanted more airflow than I got from my Exocet... but now that I am getting more airflow from the Doggy I'm not so sure anymore...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Ash said:


> Seeing as there are going to be a few of these around, might as well start the thread for it. So I decided the first thing on my list this morning was to try out the doggy. For me thus far the Exocet has been a killer RBA for the BB. Flavour is outstanding. So In comes the Doggy.
> 
> Priced at 73 euros, almost half the price of the exocet. So how does this compare to the exocet. Lets find out.
> 
> View attachment 93001
> 
> 
> Very similar to the exocet in terms of post design however I like the fact the 1 hole is slightly higher than than the other. Makes building easier. Juice Hole is a bit bigger I would think. The con though is the bloody tiny screws. A Pain to secure tightly and does come loose if you play with the coil a bit. However I see they do sell another style screw for it that u can tighten with your fingers which should be easier (Don't understand why they didn't ship with that in the first place).
> 
> View attachment 93003
> 
> 
> Another issue, there is no 510 connection, for now but there is an adaptor for it. So for me in the meantime the coil master tab was a solution just to get coil burning correctly as well as checking ohms. Simple 3mm ID Clapton coil (I know the coil looks terrible, but was too eager to try it out that I didn't care 1 bit).
> 
> View attachment 93004
> 
> 
> View attachment 93005
> 
> 
> From the reviews a good amount of cotton went in and just like the Exocet cut and fluff to block holes.
> 
> View attachment 93006
> 
> 
> View attachment 93007
> 
> 
> In the boro tank it goes filled and primed with some thug juice, and wow. Airflow is amazing compared to exocet. A lot more open and the flavour for me is just as good as the exocet. Still on my first tank more than 3/4 empty and no leaks which is a good thing so far.
> 
> View attachment 93008
> 
> 
> I would say for the money, it is well worth it, seeing also that the exocets are hard to come by. Also there are other options like different screws and also a MTL option chimney. I am enjoying this RBA so far. You do need the 510 Adaptor, so when buying add that on as it will make your life a lot easier. Another good thing is that spares are easily available through Atmistique. The more I vape on the doggy the more I am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 93009


Very nice.The B.B. is so interesting, I would love to try it.I think it,'d pay for itself with the juice saved.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> So far so good Hi Ho @Silver! It's interesting... I always thought I wanted more airflow than I got from my Exocet... but now that I am getting more airflow from the Doggy I'm not so sure anymore...


@Rob Fisher try putting the airflow ring on with half of the air open,or just more than half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

I want to try 3mm ID fused clapton coils next.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I think one have to go 3mm ID with airflow wide open,without airflow ring.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I know you've probably figured it out by now but judging from the mounting holes on the posts you need to wrap the coil anti clockwise. Might make mounting the coil easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Blu_Marlin said:


> I know you've probably figured it out by now but judging from the mounting holes on the posts you need to wrap the coil anti clockwise. Might make mounting the coil easier.


Yip.This is a anti clockwise wrap deck.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Much better with 3mm ID coils.

This is 2 x 26ga core wrapped with 38ga NI80.

6 Wraps.


----------



## Ash

SAVapeGear said:


> Much better with 3mm ID coils.
> 
> This is 2 x 26ga core wrapped with 38ga NI80.
> 
> 6 Wraps.
> 
> View attachment 93820
> View attachment 93821



So, how are you enjoying your RBA. After a week or so of use, i went back to the exocet to see if i was missing anything and wow i was. I think flavor wise exocets are still the best for me. The doggy is good. Very close to the exo but still it ain't no exocet. What i will say though it is better than the insider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Ash said:


> So, how are you enjoying your RBA. After a week or so of use, i went back to the exocet to see if i was missing anything and wow i was. I think flavor wise exocets are still the best for me. The doggy is good. Very close to the exo but still it ain't no exocet. What i will say though it is better than the insider.


I still have to experiment some more.But I think they will all have its place.But I am really impressed with the Doggy.

Next I want to do a nickel build for TC vaping and the deck is perfect for that.

I think my wicking on the build that I have done is not right at the moment.

But it takes time to find the perfect build for every atty.

With no exocets available,there is nothing else I can do.

At least Rob told me about the insider,so I didn't want to get one of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

But the latest build I posted is a real winner,airflow is perfect.Just need to get the wicking right.Maybe reduce the build with one or 2 wraps I think.

I hardly get any juice build up in the drip tip.

What do you guys do with the juice that build up in the drip tip of the BB?(Or is it just me that get it?)

That is pain for me.Always having to clean the tip with a tissue.


----------



## Ash

I noticed that with doggy rba. I do also get that with the exocet but not as much. But mine is in the 510 adapter not the drip tip itself. Ordered a few threaded bb tips so will test with that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I very rarely get a juice build up in my drip tip... have had it once or twice but not normally!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Did a NI200 build,3.5mm ID,10 wrap spaced 28ga ,running in TC mode on the BB at 18w and 250c.

Very nice !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Anybody struggling with 80/20 vg/pg liquid in the doggy?

Seems to not like the long 10 second draws.

I tried wicking less and more fluffy but it seems the 80vg is just to thick.

Also, winter doesnt help...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Anybody struggling with 80/20 vg/pg liquid in the doggy?
> 
> Seems to not like the long 10 second draws.
> 
> I tried wicking less and more fluffy but it seems the 80vg is just to thick.
> 
> Also, winter doesnt help...



A non vaper reading that post in isolation would be very confused as to what is going on.
Lol @Christos

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Anybody struggling with 80/20 vg/pg liquid in the doggy?
> 
> Seems to not like the long 10 second draws.
> 
> I tried wicking less and more fluffy but it seems the 80vg is just to thick.
> 
> Also, winter doesnt help...


Maybe try some Koh Gen Do, Scottish roll


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Maybe try some Koh Gen Do, Scottish roll


I think ill just trash the 80VG juice.
70VG is fine with no dry hits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds Bro

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Clouds Bro


Was a new international juice I was trying.
Rubbish if you ask me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Some Doggy mail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Been running 2.5mm ID in thr doggy for a while.
Don't have much time this week buy I was convinced to try these coils I got from @smilelykumeenit .
Decided to go 3mm ID as the doggy has a massive build deck.

Build as follows. 
All Ni80 as per special request.
3x 30AWG inner
40AWG outer alien clapton.
0.6 ohms
Some pics.







The vape is noticeably smoother and Its on par if not better than the skyline.
Very exited to try one of these coils in a skyline perhaps on Friday when I have some down time as I was running the same coil in the doggy as the skyline. 
Skyline was better. 
@smilelykumeenit's coil has just made the BB tops so should be a massive leap in flavour for the skyline.
@Amir you wanted some results so here they are!
These coils are also going to improve my battery life!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Might have to start a @Rob Fisher's Doggy experience thread to get rob to try the doggy with a similar coil


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Might have to start a @Rob Fisher's Doggy experience thread to get rob to try the doggy with a similar coil



@Christos as soon as the new BB's arrive I promise to put the Doggy in one of them!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> @Christos as soon as the new BB's arrive I promise to put the Doggy in one of them!


Well at least you can say you don't have a BB for the atty....
@Silver needed a bit of a push

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Christos said:


> Well at least you can say you don't have a BB for the atty....
> @Silver needed a bit of a push


Perhaps the best is to get @Silver a doggy.... might get him to actually "condider" a BB If he knows there is an atty he has with no mod. 
I think his style of vaping is a good match for the billet box.


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> Been running 2.5mm ID in thr doggy for a while.
> Don't have much time this week buy I was convinced to try these coils I got from @smilelykumeenit .
> Decided to go 3mm ID as the doggy has a massive build deck.
> 
> Build as follows.
> All Ni80 as per special request.
> 3x 30AWG inner
> 40AWG outer alien clapton.
> 0.6 ohms
> Some pics.
> View attachment 97990
> View attachment 97991
> View attachment 97992
> View attachment 97993
> View attachment 97994
> View attachment 97995
> 
> The vape is noticeably smoother and Its on par if not better than the skyline.
> Very exited to try one of these coils in a skyline perhaps on Friday when I have some down time as I was running the same coil in the doggy as the skyline.
> Skyline was better.
> @smilelykumeenit's coil has just made the BB tops so should be a massive leap in flavour for the skyline.
> @Amir you wanted some results so here they are!
> These coils are also going to improve my battery life!



Looks and sounds amazing. I think I need me one of these to try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Doggy test in progress... so far apart from the slight painful wicking I'm impressed with the flavour and it certainly has a little more air than the exocet!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Doggy test in progress... so far apart from the slight painful wicking I'm impressed with the flavour and it certainly has a little more air than the exocet!
> View attachment 98928
> View attachment 98929


I find wicking very easy.
Top cap on and wick through the holes and cut. 
There is a video on YouTube but the guy uses very little cotton! 
Also I don't wick tightly anymore and it seems to do the trick.
I think it was @Silver who said he wicks with cotton that is thinner on one end and gets thicker. Put thin end in and pull till desired level of resistance is met.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir

Christos said:


> I find wicking very easy.
> Top cap on and wick through the holes and cut.
> There is a video on YouTube but the guy uses very little cotton!
> Also I don't wick tightly anymore and it seems to do the trick.
> I think it was @Silver who said he wicks with cotton that is thinner on one end and gets thicker. Put thin end in and pull till desired level of resistance is met.



That's actually a great tip that can be used all across the board. Nice one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Might be wrong but I run my wick tails down to the bottom of the tank, this way I can use all the juice as when I done the short stumps it stopped wicking at 1/3 tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RayDeny said:


> Might be wrong but I run my wick tails down to the bottom of the tank, this way I can use all the juice as when I done the short stumps it stopped wicking at 1/3 tank.


Mine drains to the bottom with stubby wicks


----------



## RayDeny

Christos said:


> Mine drains to the bottom with stubby wicks



Some how I struggled, all wicked great till 1/3 tank then the dry burns started.


----------

